# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Tired and down

## Puggysusan

This year Christmas like every year is miserable rows rows putting on a front for everyone well not this  year. Instead of sending cards I have made a donation to charity put that out on social media so my In laws know and so everyone knows. i have no relatives so my husband's family is the only sort of family I have I don't see them often our fault really the way the situation is. My husband won't tell them of our **** life. I think this year a way of letting people know without anyone really being told I won't buy Christmas presents and then hopefully they might ask what's wrong. I am sat here in the dark no lights on I like the dark no one can see you it's like being  invisable. On Monday I have taken a day off work last days leave and I am just about to text my cover and say I will do it anything is better than being at home. I want it to be dark all day today. Luckily all my leave is done and they may be a day or two over Christmas I can work just to be away from here.

----------


## Suzi

Sweetheart have you seen your Dr? I thought you were planning on making changes at home to make it better for you? How are things with your son etc?

----------


## Paula

Oh hunni, you sound like youre really struggling at the mo  :Panda:

----------


## Puggysusan

Thanks Paula and Suzi yes I am struggling not looking forward to Christmas at all I have decided to work extra over Christmas to avoid conflict and rows. My husband and I said we will do some sorting out of the house and then we might downsize so that we have no room for our son to live with us.

----------


## Suzi

Is he living with you at present? When did you last see your GP about your own health?

----------


## Puggysusan

Yes he is still here. I saw my Gp  earlier in the year and they weren't very helpful. I am so fed up nothing ever changes my husband and i are struggling it has nearly broken us up we are on a string waiting to snap there is a big wedge between us all it will be a miracle if we are still together this time next year.  I cannot get any enthusiasm for Christmas can't wait for it to be over.

----------


## Paula

Please, please go back to the GP and get an appointment with a different doctor. You shouldnt have to do this on your own

----------


## Suzi

Go back and see a different Dr. Kick him out if you don't want him living there.....

----------

